# I love her more and more



## Pitt

Merhaba,

I'd like to know the turkish translation of *I love her more and more*.

My attempt: *?? onu seviyorum.*

Thanks for helping me!


----------



## vatrahos

the verbal suffix -*dikçe* means "the more" [i.e., "the more I get to know you, the more I like you"]. If you put this suffix onto the verb *git(mek)* it means "the more it goes" -- if you put "daha çok" afterwards, I guess it would mean "the more it goes, the more ..." . So, I'm just guessing but I think we could say _

onu gittikçe daha çok seviyorum_

["the more it goes, the more I love her" ≈ "I love her more and more"]

This is just my guess, though. Let's wait for some native speakers to offer their insight.


----------



## Pitt

Thanks! I'd like to know if it is possible, too:

_Onu *gitgide* daha çok seviyorum._

Pitt


----------



## lepanto

Onu gün geçtikçe daha çok seviyorum.


----------



## Volcano

Pitt said:


> Thanks! I'd like to know if it is possible, too:
> 
> _Onu *gitgide* daha çok seviyorum._
> 
> Pitt



*Yes, it is.*


----------



## Rallino

Yep it is correct too, it is written separately though: *git gide*


----------



## Pitt

vatrahos said:


> the verbal suffix -*dikçe* means "the more" [i.e., "the more I get to know you, the more I like you"]. If you put this suffix onto the verb *git(mek)* it means "the more it goes" -- if you put "daha çok" afterwards, I guess it would mean "the more it goes, the more ..." . So, I'm just guessing but I think we could say
> 
> _onu gittikçe daha çok seviyorum_
> 
> ["the more it goes, the more I love her" ≈ "I love her more and more"]
> 
> This is just my guess, though. Let's wait for some native speakers to offer their insight.


 
Thanks! I'd like to know if both sentences are correct:

_1. Onu gittikçe daha çok seviyorum._
_2. Onu gittikçe seviyorum._


----------



## Volcano

Pitt said:


> Thanks! I'd like to know if both sentences are correct:
> 
> _1. Onu gittikçe daha çok seviyorum._
> _2. Onu gittikçe seviyorum._



*Yes, they are.I would prefer the first one.*


----------



## ayşegül

vatrahos said:


> the verbal suffix -*dikçe* means "the more" [i.e., "the more I get to know you, the more I like you"]. If you put this suffix onto the verb *git(mek)* it means "the more it goes" -- if you put "daha çok" afterwards, I guess it would mean "the more it goes, the more ..." . So, I'm just guessing but I think we could say
> 
> _onu gittikçe daha çok seviyorum_
> 
> ["the more it goes, the more I love her" ≈ "I love her more and more"]
> 
> This is just my guess, though. Let's wait for some native speakers to offer their insight.


 
Vatrahos This is a really GOOD translation(Y).But Onu gitgide daha çok seviyorum sounds better  if you want to say with gittikçe '' Onu gittikçe daha çok sevmeye başladım'' you can also say in this way....


----------

